# $ Value of S&W 44 Magnum 629 Classic/ Never been fired



## PhillyCheese (Mar 6, 2011)

I am considering selling my S&W 44 Magnum 629 Classic. I bought it brand new 2 years ago and have never fired a single round in it. Would anyone know the $ value of this gun or could point me in the right direction of finding this info?
I paid $730.00 for it from a local gun shop.


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

Did it come with the Wood presentation case? Is it Nickel or Blue? I had a Classic Nickel 29-10 with the wood presentation case in perfect condition that i did shoot a few hundred rounds through it.. I paid $1000 and sold it 2 years later for around $850.
I would say yours should be worth that much as well. Even without the wood case. Being new and unshot... thats a nice gun for $730 I dont see you getting hurt on that sale, Good luck.


----------

